# ISO help reheating brisket



## Heisrisen

whats the best way to reheat brisket so it does'nt dry out?


----------



## love2"Q"

only way i have ever done it is to put 
bbq sauce on it put it in a pan and put on the grill ..


----------



## sattie

I would think slicing it and wrapping it in foil and heating in an oven (350) for about 10 minutes should do the trick.  Then if you want bbq sauce, heat it on the stove and spoon over warmed meat?  That is how I would do it, but not sure it is the best way.


----------



## QSis

I just slice it and nuke till just warmed, but a friend of mine slices his and steams it.  I tried it and it's fantastic that way, but I'm lazy.

Lee


----------



## Robo410

whether corned beef or barbeque, I slice it, put it in a silverstone pan, add a little broth, au jus sauce de jour of the day, pot liquor, or bbqsauce, put a lid on it, and gently reheat it. Tender moist and still so good!


----------



## Renee Attili

I place the brisket in a ziplock and place in boiling water. It heats very evenly and absolutely no drying out


----------



## Andy M.

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> I place the brisket in a ziplock and place in boiling water. It heats very evenly and absolutely no drying out


 

Ziplok and other plastic bags of that type are not recommended for boiling food by the manufacturers.


----------



## ironchef

Robo is on the right track. Bring it up slowly to temp. in some sort of flavored liquid, beit the braising liquid, au jus, etc. Most dry cooking methods will have a tendency to dry the meat out and toughen it.


----------



## Toots

I reheat brisket by heating the oven to 325, slathering the brisket in sauce, wrapping tightly in aluminum foil and letting it warm up in the oven for about 45 minutes (depending on the size of the piece you are heating up).  My husband brought me a 3 lb brisket from Austin and this was how I heated it up.  It didn't lose any of the smokiness and didnt dry out


----------



## Renee Attili

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Ziplok and other plastic bags of that type are not recommended for boiling food by the manufacturers.


I have done this many,many times with no problems at all. But if _you_ say so....


----------



## Andy M.

Do what you want.  I'm just passing along some information.

There are reports going around that certain plastics, such as those used to make plastic wrap and food storage bags, will give up carcinogenic compounds when heated in contact with food.  Now taken on their own, you may not give too much creedence to such reports.  However, when the manufacturers of these products tell you not to do this or that the plastic has to be at least an inch away from any food contact, it tends to suggest there is some truth to the reports.

It's up to you.


----------

